# Best Or Favourite Car You Have Owned



## BondandBigM

We have had a few of these threads so what about the best you have owned.

Here's mine and maybe if I had been nicer to my ex I would still have it :cry2: I always wanted one of these since I was a kid, this was my second and the better of the pair. I searched high and low to find one in decent nick and with a 4 speed. I originally went to look at another newer Vette but saw this one lying covered in dust awaiting prep at the back of the guys workshop. A deal was done money changed hands and it was mine.

In it's original guise it went ok, running 14 second quarters at the drag strip so not to shabby but as usual not staisfied I rebuilt the engine a couple of times over the years I owned it. In it's last incarnation and a more than a few quid later it was getting on for 500hp. Totally leathal on anything but bone dry roads and even then it was a handfull. Not noted for handling it flew in a straight line but I had a few near death experiences in it when it came to corners and roundabouts. Traction control was via the foot rather than electronics :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt

Has to be one of these. A 2000 Focus 1.8 Zetec estate. (Nicked net pic)










It was an absolute flyer. Great handling with a huge loadspace. I once carried 45 sq m of turf in the back.


----------



## johnbrigade

Oh yeah - I've got one of those! I had to find a cheap car, quickly, when I got made redundant and they had me company car back :cry2:

Mine's a diesel and it's _almost_ as quick as my Mondeo was.










Is that a 309 Goodwood GTi in the background of the Corvette pics?

Best car I had was, rather boringly, my 2.0 diesel Mondeo 130 - not really exciting at all, but plenty fast enough for me, I could fit almost the entire band's gear AND the band in and still go up and down the motorway at a - er - brisk 70mph.

Now to find me a new Scirocco I think !


----------



## BondandBigM

johnbrigade said:


> Is that a 309 Goodwood GTi in the background of the Corvette pics?


Unfortunately not but it was a 309 GTI and I'm tempted to say a bit better balanced than the 205 GTI's


----------



## Robert

That Corvette is great, always wanted one as a kid too. Something about the bulging wheel arches, above the bonnet, that appeals to me.

I think my favourite car has to be a Lancia Delta HF Turbo ie. It was a 1988 (I think) in grey with black leather. I was mid to late twenties at the time but wouldn't want it now. 2nd favourite has to be the current freelander although I get restless and was thinking about a Merc CLK today


----------



## SEIKO7A38

My younger brother used to be into Vettes. 

First he had a '64 convertible .... spent a small fortune on it (bare glass respray from white to pearlescent silver; American mags and lots of work done by Tom at Claremont Corvette).










Then traded up to a '59 - light metallic blue with white scallops. Fitted his favourite American mags, with whitewalls. It became a regular show winner. Little bro' has since moved onto Tri-Chevy's (even heavier !). His '59 is now owned by celebrity chef James Martin.










Damn. I'd forgotten how tall those things were in comparison to my P4 replica.

Oh, and neither Vette could touch it in a straight line (runs low 13's) .... let alone through the corners.


----------



## BondandBigM

I liked these older ones but they were just to much money even back then when I bought mine. The dream Vette for me would be a 69 427 Tri Power. I looked at buying one in the States but by the time you added tax and shipping and so on they were just to expensive.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM

Couple of clips, not very good quality back then :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

BondandBigM said:


> I liked these older ones but they were just to much money even back then when I bought mine. The dream Vette for me would be a 69 427 Tri Power. I looked at buying one in the States but by the time you added tax and shipping and so on they were just to expensive.


Youngest bro' really wanted a to move up to '63 split window next .... but those really are out of (even his) reach. 

He now owns a rather tasty '56 two-door coupÃ© fitted with a period NASCAR motor (it's a real 'sleeper'). h34r:

Middle brother just bought a concours standard '57 Bel Air at some big car classic show in Portland, OR.

And NO .... I ain't going to trade the P4 for a '55 (ever) ! Even if it was fitted with a 454ci !! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I ain't going to trade the P4 for a '55 (ever) ! Even if it was fitted with a 454ci !! :lol:


Give it to me and I'll tade it for a big block 55 :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

BondandBigM said:


> Give it to me and I'll tade it for a big block 55 :lol:


You knew *exactly* which '55 I was referring to then.  One of my favourite cult car movies. 

Same '55 Chevy (then painted black) as driven (badly) by Harrison Ford in American Graffiti.


----------



## grey

BondandBigM said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going to trade the P4 for a '55 (ever) ! Even if it was fitted with a 454ci !! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to me and I'll tade it for a big block 55 :lol:
Click to expand...

.........and JT with hair as well


----------



## SEIKO7A38

grey said:


> .........and JT with hair as well


R.I.P. Dennis. :cry2:


----------



## Silver Hawk

BondandBigM said:


>


What a boring film that was. :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Silver Hawk said:


> What a boring film that was. :lol:


Let me guess .... 'The Fast and the Furious' more to your tastes.


----------



## Silver Hawk

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a boring film that was. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess .... 'The Fast and the Furious' more to your tastes.
Click to expand...

Never heard of it...so could be  . JT should have stuck to singing  .


----------



## BondandBigM

Silver Hawk said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a boring film that was. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess .... 'The Fast and the Furious' more to your tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of it...so could be  . JT should have stuck to singing  .
Click to expand...

He was spot on the other night on the telly


----------



## BGM

My BMW M535i (E28).

Alpine white, blue leather interior, m-tech stripes, black split rims. Absolutely gorgeous........ until I binned it into a ditch on a greasy roundabout one February evening!!! :cry2:


----------



## MarkF

One of my favourite films, excellent, Warren Oates was superb, as always. 

Not really into cars, like big cars though. with big bonnets and big seats, cars you sit "in" behind a big slab dash. Think my sort of cars stopped being made when Volvo 740's ceased. I think my favourite was one of the below, all my pals had hot hatches in the early 80's but they were pansy cars, I bought a 1978 Granada, same colour as the below and loved it :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyrsv

That 'vette sounds the dogs in the 3 clip, congrats - can't beat the sound of a nice V8 

Best car I've owned was a 200sx nissan running hybrid turbo, massive intercooler, green injectors and about 16psi boost. Had to sell it due to fuel costs!!

cheers


----------



## Andy Tims

Love my current car










but still have a soft spot for this old girl


----------



## BondandBigM

Andy Tims said:


> but still have a soft spot for this old girl


If it was me I would have kept the Club Sport, an old school classic that will never go out of date, a bit like a Sub I suppose


----------



## BondandBigM

tonyrsv said:


> That 'vette sounds the dogs in the 3 clip, congrats - can't beat the sound of a nice V8
> 
> Best car I've owned was a 200sx nissan running hybrid turbo, massive intercooler, green injectors and about 16psi boost. Had to sell it due to fuel costs!!
> 
> cheers


 

I've been called out over my HP numbers on the Vette but you don't get a small block Chevy to sound like that with just a couple of "show and shine" bits and bobs.

:lol: :lol:

It sort of reminds me of a guy that I worked with, him and his brother imported some Jap motors and he was bragging about this that and the other. At the time he had just taken delivery of an RX Mazda and he offered a run out in it. It didn't look up to much and I was like yeah yeah whatever till I got in it and went the first 100 yards.

It ran a [email protected]+mph at the Pod  :lol: :lol:

As my old mother used to say "never judge a book by it's cover" and she wasn't wrong


----------



## Andy Tims

BondandBigM said:


> If it was me I would have kept the Club Sport, an old school classic that will never go out of date, a bit like a Sub I suppose


Dearly wish I could (and funds allowing I would) have but it was not longer quick enough for me on track. I "needed" more of a challenge. The Clubby is a much nicer road car & soooooo well built.


----------



## chris l

I used to have an ex-German Army 181, similar to this one.... matt olive drab.










Wonderful car; would go anywhere, had a schnorkel for crossing rivers, and a combination lock on the hand brake, so you could park it with the top down...

As it was left hand drive, I put a child's stick on steering wheel on the right, which, whilst driving through the city in the rush hour, a friend pretending to drive would pull off the dash and brandish in mid air.

Used to clear the road, that did....

I sprayed some DPM patterns on it, after which I could never find it in country car parks...


----------



## frogspawn

The present favourite, Fiat Dino Spider, 1968, 2 litre V6 (yes the same engine as the F Dino).

Should get it back sometime this month after its engine rebuild ( which probably qualifys it for the biggest bill thread as well h34r:


----------



## rednotdead

That Fiat Dino is lovely, achingly pretty. Top marks.


----------



## Alas

Mine was a 1997 Subaru Impreza Turbo Wagon with the full Prodrive kit. Around 265 BHP and in the unusual reddish blue and full leather interior. Was driving through Glencoe a lot at that time and boy it was fun. Had a few cars a lot more expensive than that one but it was the one that always sticks in my mind. No pic as I didn't have a digi camera at that time.

Alasdair


----------



## StevenJJ

I've had a few things but really my favourite was the Nova GTE:










This car was mechanically indestructible despite my ignorant best efforts (red lining from cold, regular 'off the clock' runs where permissible). It sustained a couple of years of teenage abuse aided by DIY servicing/tweaking eventually to fall foul of tin worm (80's General Motors







).

Slow and dangerous by today's hot-hatch standards. Pound for pound I don't think I'll ever have another car like this. Absolute star value. Lest ye mock, they were popular for good reason!


----------



## sonyman

i had a few cars as I bought and sold them loved each of the ones below (photos off the net)

Each one reminds me of a special tim in my life :tongue2:


----------



## sonyman




----------



## BondandBigM

StevenJJ said:


> I've had a few things but really my favourite was the Nova GTE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car was mechanically indestructible despite my ignorant best efforts (red lining from cold, regular 'off the clock' runs where permissible). It sustained a couple of years of teenage abuse aided by DIY servicing/tweaking eventually to fall foul of tin worm (80's General Motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Slow and dangerous by today's hot-hatch standards. Pound for pound I don't think I'll ever have another car like this. Absolute star value. Lest ye mock, they were popular for good reason!


 

I had an H plate GTE, bought as a runaround for work for Â£850 with an alleged 120,000 did an additional 40,000 miles and never even changed the oil, never missed a beat from the day I bought it to the day I sold it for Â£400 to one of the boys in our workshop, cheapest miles I have ever done. I had similar experience with a couple of Manta GTE's, an Opel Monza and an Astra GTE, indestructible. I'm surprised anybody bought a Ford back then.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM

sonyman said:


> i had a few cars as I bought and sold them loved each of the ones below (photos off the net)


Your pics are HUGE :lol:

After the Vauxhalls I moved onto VW, Pugs and Fords


----------



## StevenJJ

Nice lineup Sonyman - I think you've got the spoils over my lineup but that's for another thread.

Bond - Agreed this wasn't an isolated case at all, those 80's and early 90's 'performance' models were absolutely solid. In response to people buying Fords etc. well, Vauxhall's reputation for build quality was terrible and they've only just got over it. Shame that the whole General Motors corporate setup is delaminating in the current turmoil because the current lineup really is Japan-rivalling IMO.


----------



## BondandBigM

StevenJJ said:


> Bond - Agreed this wasn't an isolated case at all, those 80's and early 90's 'performance' models were absolutely solid.


I couldn't count the number of cars I've had over the years, I officially learned to drive in a 1972 Fiat 128 but was driving when I was much younger, my dad used to let me drive his now and again when I was a teenager, I learned in an old Ford Consil with a colum shift :lol:

I always kind of swayed in between GM and Ford even back in the 70's with plenty others thrown in here and there along the way. For American stuff GM was king, I had Pontiac's, Chevy's Caddy's and so on and I only had two American Fords up till my Ford pick up truck that I have just now.

B.


----------



## sonyman

I think the reason why vauxhall sold less cars that peugeot,ford,renault etc was they looked so godd damn dreary inside sit inside a A RS Turbo and you felt good nice dials lots of buttons etc yet sit in the same Astra GTE and they looked so much worse hardly any dials electrics that didnt work and so plian and boring along came the french cars and again they were a lot lot nicer,And when you are young you want something thats nice inside.Thats my take on it anyway.

I didnt buy any of those cars to keep they all were just bought and sold thats all non were with me more than a few months. :tongue2: Oh apart from the 205 GTi thats stayed for 9 months now thats was a car.


----------



## StevenJJ

I think I should point out to you guys at this juncture I was 17/driving in 2000 - havn't quite amassed your gold-plated status yet!


----------



## BondandBigM

The only 80's hot hatch that I actually managed to blow up an engine in was surprisingly a MK II Golf GTI  which out of them all would be the one you would least expect.

B.


----------



## sonyman

I started driving in 1987 I think


----------



## Impster

I've owned a few cars since about 18yrs old. My favourite was always this one - mildly tuned, less than 1000cc, with handling like a go cart or a rally car (depending on how you drove it)...


----------



## sparkyhx

This is my fave - my weekend/track toy - its a wee beastie that surprises many a 'fast car'



















- In the 4 and a half years ownership she has been modded with :-


colder plugs
uprated fuel pump
Apexi Filter
Apex 3 inch twin exit exhaust decat
Apex Type 2 Front Mount Intercooler
Horsham Development Stage 1 chip
Boost up'ed to 15psi
Apex Front and Rear Strut Braces
Goodridge Braded Hoses
Braided hoses for Turbo Oil and water feed and returns
KYB AGX adjustable shocks,
Eibach Springs (lowering 30mm)
315mm front brake upgrade (from 280mm)
Ferodo DS2500 Race pads
EBC Black stuff rear pads
Brake Master Cylinder stopper
uprated brake fluid
Oil Pressure guage
Oil Temp guage
Water Temp guage
Boost Pressure guage
Goodyear Eagle F1's GSD3 all round

Only had this a week - I've got a feeling I'm going to like her as well. Lexus LS430 - V8 Goodness, cheap luxobarge - she's been converted to LPG so fuel running costs should be cheeper than my previous diesel car.


----------



## Boxbrownie

sparkyhx said:


> Only had this a week - I've got a feeling I'm going to like her as well. Lexus LS430 - V8 Goodness, cheap luxobarge - she's been converted to LPG so fuel running costs should be cheeper than my previous diesel car.


Just a thought, has it been fitted with the "flashlube" system as well? Because I know for a fact the Lexus engines REALLY need the extra upper cylinder lubrication when running on LPG, almost had my RX converted untill I added up the figures and discovered it would take about 30,000 miles before I was in profit 

As for my favourite car......they have all been favourite for about 30 minutes after I bought them :lol: They all have different reasons for being favourite, but if I had to choose......maybe the Jags....had a few XJ6 (XK40 type) for sheer....well as the ad said....grace, pace and space  Allways remember towing my camping trailer complete with bikes on the autoroute down to the west coast of france....occasionally beating the frogs up at 130+ mph, they really didn't like being overtaken by a car towing a trailer :lol:

BTW....I built the trailer with four link suspension and HR rated road tyres...... h34r:


----------



## hippo

This one for me, just love it, she's getting on a bit now 170k on the clock, still feels like a sledgehammers hit you in the kidneys when the turbo comes in though 

Just had new rear shocks fitted so handles even better than before 

Still amazes me how much grip and cornering force she produces!


----------



## BGM

Was this..... until I binned it! :cry2:


----------



## sparkyhx

Boxbrownie said:


> Just a thought, has it been fitted with the "flashlube" system as well? Because I know for a fact the Lexus engines REALLY need the extra upper cylinder lubrication when running on LPG, almost had my RX converted untill I added up the figures and discovered it would take about 30,000 miles before I was in profit


No I didn't get flashlube - might ask the installer about it.

30000 miles that seems high for the RX - surely it returns similar MPG

My calcs based on :

Mileage 12000 a year - computer says average has been 22mpg - no reason to disbelieve - although if its lower the payback is actually quicker

so thats 2480 litres at Â£1.01 = Â£2505 petrol per year

lets assume 15% drop in MPG = 2852 litres at Â£0.48 = Â£1368 on gas

saving of Â£1100 per year .

Installation cost Â£1800 - payback in 19ish months or 19000 miles. This assumes no increase in value of the car which can be up to Â£500-1000 depending on age. factor this in and payback is within the year ish

yes there will be some additional 'startup' petrol costs - but even so, that is offset by cheaper insurance and tax.

for me its a no brainer.


----------



## BondandBigM

BGM said:


> Was this..... until I binned it! :cry2:


Nice cars when they aren't in fields :lol:

A secretary at work managed to put one of those on it's roof going down a slip road onto the M1


----------



## BGM

I put mine on its side going up a slip road on the M18!!!

:cry2:


----------



## BondandBigM

She never got to drive any company cars after that episode, my boss had a few M beemers and anytime I was with him I always had the feeling that they had the potential to kill you. M18 hated that road mainly because if you kept going you ended up in Scunthorpe :cry2: :lol:


----------



## BGM

BondandBigM said:


> M18 hated that road mainly because if you kept going you ended up in Scunthorpe :cry2: :lol:


No, that' the M180!

But still Scunny is a whole!


----------



## BondandBigM

BGM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> M18 hated that road mainly because if you kept going you ended up in Scunthorpe :cry2: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that' the M180!
> 
> But still Scunny is a whole!
Click to expand...

We had a place in Scunthorpe, as soon as my boss mentioned the S word I would try every excuse in the book not to go, Beemer or no Beemer :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Back to the motors, here's a couple of proper Beemers


----------



## BGM

I've always liked the old CSL 'Bat Mobiles'! The art-car versions are pretty smart too!


----------



## myrolexuk

Hi all just wondering what people currently drive and what there favourite car owned is.

Mine first and fastest exitment was a supra twin turbo mk4 love it had some great burn ups. Another fun little car was my s2000 it reminded me of a mini racing car the way it high revs.

Currently i own a bmw 120d convertible although a nice little car its boring. Rattly and does not feel special in any wat


----------



## WRENCH

Citroen Dyane. Had it for years, brilliant on fuel, never let me down, covered huge mileage in it, and was the most comfortable car I've ever driven.










Identical to this one.


----------



## bridgeman

Mazda RX8 in lightning blue,drank petrol but super fun as a family car....for a while

https://goo.gl/images/uQNDkl


----------



## Nigelp

This '86 928S2



__
https://flic.kr/p/QUU6qQ


----------



## scottswatches

bridgeman said:


> Mazda RX8 in lightning blue,drank petrol but super fun as a family car....for a while
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/uQNDkl


 I had one for three months. I swapped it for a more economical car - a 4.3l V8 Mercedes S Class!



which was very nice. My favourite though would be a toss up between these, depending on the weather and the type of journey



Now I drive a Skoda Estate


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The best car we've ever had is this Peugeot 308CC which is the wife's. This is the 'Roland Garros' edition with a few special extras. 2L diesel, goes like $h1te off a shovel, and can put the roof down in summer.


----------



## Tomh1982

Love that 6 series!

Think my favourite car was my V6 Golf. Not particularly fast but a nice place to sit with its leather Recaro seats. Was Standard when I got it but added the body kit, wheels & various other bits.



Got a Polo Gti these days which is quite good fun on the back roads but not the same as the golf was.


----------



## BondandBigM

To many to choose from, I'll need to give it some thought.

:laugh: :laugh:

There were certian ones that sort of stand out with various memorable times and milestones of my life.

First 3ltr Capri, a couple of Golf GTI's, the first Pontiac Trans-Am, the second Vette, a borrowed Lexus, the Dodge Viper even if only had it for an afternoonand so on.

:biggrin:

Anyway this is the most recent one I regret selling. Hard to find these old MK2's in good nick these days.


----------



## sssammm

My Merc C63 is flavour of the month, just had the Cats removed, stage 2 map and a Quaife LSD, 520hp now sounds like jet

and it flies


----------



## Nigelp

sssammm said:


> My Merc C63 is flavour of the month, just had the Cats removed, stage 2 map and a Quaife LSD, 520hp now sounds like jet
> 
> and it flies


 Good ain't they I've a CL55 AMG at the mo 5.5 V8, is the 63 a 6.3?



scottswatches said:


> I had one for three months. I swapped it for a more economical car - a 4.3l V8 Mercedes S Class!
> 
> 
> 
> which was very nice. My favourite though would be a toss up between these, depending on the weather and the type of journey
> 
> 
> 
> Now I drive a Skoda Estate


 Got an S500L like the 430 you had absolute steel for 1900 quid


----------



## sssammm

6.2


----------



## deano1956

still working on finishing this !! :laugh:

deano


----------



## Nigelp

sssammm said:


> 6.2


 Might get one in 10 years when they're still like new and 3 grand on autotrader


----------



## Tomh1982

The AMG Mercs do sound rather good!


----------



## SlimJim16v

16v integrale, one of the best cars ever made.

Mk1 V6 Capri was also fantastic. You can't beat a belt driven blower and Holley sticking out of the bonnet. Never had a car since where people just moved over to let me passed on the motorway like in that. Oh and the whine from the belt drive, awesome.


----------



## Dr_Niss

My Staag, wanted one for many years.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsimmons

My favourite, 1974 TR6.


----------



## WRENCH

So nobody enjoyed owning anything "silly" and cheap then ?

Memories of tipping over one of these during a school lunch break, showing off with four on board springs to mind. That was in the days you could buy them for 25 quid, or get them for nothing.










And this.










You had to open the bonnet and kick start the engine, which directly connected to the front wheel via a chain, ( which kept on jumping off). Driving solo meant having to carry a couple of paving slabs in the passenger side to stop the whole show tipping over on left handers. Porsches and Mercs, pah, you can get more trouser filling excitement with this equipment at 25 mph. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

gsimmons said:


> My favourite, 1974 TR6.


----------



## WRENCH

I forgot to mention, the main reason the bubble car tipped over was because someone was standing up through the sun roof making a Nazi salute whilst cornering, after all, it was a Heinkel.


----------



## SBryantgb

A series 2 XJ6. It wasn't the best car I have ever own, but I remember it with the fondest memories :yes: . At the time I was 21yrs old and the Jag 10. It took me all over the country. Lasted two years then failed MOT so I moved it on and bought another :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight

1980 Porsche 924 with Oettinger package when I resided in Germany.


----------



## Karrusel

SBryantgb said:


> A series 2 XJ6. It wasn't the best car I have ever own, but I remember it with the fondest memories :yes: . At the time I was 21yrs old and the Jag 10. It took me all over the country. Lasted two years then failed MOT so I moved it on and bought another :thumbsup:


 Bit of a BABe magnet was it then.....hey. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> So nobody enjoyed owning anything "silly" and cheap then ?
> 
> Memories of tipping over one of these during a school lunch break, showing off with four on board springs to mind. That was in the days you could buy them for 25 quid, or get them for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to open the bonnet and kick start the engine, which directly connected to the front wheel via a chain, ( which kept on jumping off). Driving solo meant having to carry a couple of paving slabs in the passenger side to stop the whole show tipping over on left handers. Porsches and Mercs, pah, you can get more trouser filling excitement with this equipment at 25 mph. :laughing2dw:


 Oh the memories, had to remember not park the Bond 3 wheeler on a drain grid. :bash:

Not a babe magnet, more like a free pass to A/E. :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue

For my my favourite can I ever owned was my 1966 small wheel base vw black buggy


----------



## martinzx

Very hard to say, had 4L XJ6 very nice for cruising long distances, Porker 944S2 was a great balanced car, had a mental Mitsubishi GTO twin turbo, BMW V8 5 series, and the Z300 TT below, where my forum name evolved from,


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> Oh the memories, had to remember not park the Bond 3 wheeler on a drain grid. :bash:
> 
> Not a babe magnet, more like a free pass to A/E. :laugh:


 




Remember these things, what a waste of royal enfield motor. :angry:


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> Remember these things, what a waste of royal enfield motor. :angry:


 :thumbsup:

Double declutch, nostalgia day Wrench. :laugh:

Those where the day's, uphill, sharp bend (no power steering), changing down :angry: , over weight.

Equally as bad down hill driving one of the old man's Thames Traders.

On the straights, pull engine cover off in cab & pull off air cleaner tube (still got the scar on my hand). :yes:

Wonder how many members know what I'm talking about?

Happy day's.


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Double declutch, nostalgia day Wrench. :laugh:
> 
> Those where the day's, uphill, sharp bend (no power steering), changing down :angry: , over weight.
> 
> Equally as bad down hill driving one of the old man's Thames Traders.
> 
> On the straights, pull engine cover off in cab & pull off air cleaner tube (still got the scar on my hand). :yes:
> 
> Wonder how many members know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Happy day's.


 I had a Fordson like this with the V8 side valve petrol.










And I remember this.


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> I had a Fordson like this with the V8 side valve petrol.


----------



## myrolexuk

bridgeman said:


> Mazda RX8 in lightning blue,drank petrol but super fun as a family car....for a while
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/uQNDkl


 Yep thats what they are known for plus engine blowing up.

I really wanted one of these as i think they are a great little car but they wrecked it with a silly engine that does not make sense. Nearly purchased one with a s14 engine but chickened out as electrics were not 100%


----------



## myrolexuk

martinzx said:


> Very hard to say, had 4L XJ6 very nice for cruising long distances, Porker 944S2 was a great balanced car, had a mental Mitsubishi GTO twin turbo, BMW V8 5 series, and the Z300 TT below, where my forum name evolved from,


 That looks a very nice clean looking z you have there. My dad had a gto which he sold last year was his baby. Had custom interior and bodykit managed to tune it to 425bhp with 450 tourque. That was a quick car in the end.


----------



## martinzx

Thanks @Kylewatches the GTO looks very nice. It is about 12 to 14 years ago when I owned the Z & GTO.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davey P

Kylewatches said:


> Yep thats what they are known for plus engine blowing up.


 I had an RX-8 for a while a few years ago, and the love affair ended fairly predictably with a catastrophic engine failure at only 50k miles :laughing2dw: Stunning car to drive though, and cheap as chips to buy, but a potential money-pit unfortunately. I made the mistake of buying on impulse, instead of doing my homework and joining the RX-8 Owner's Club first. They've got a friendly forum full of experts offering great advice, and there are always cars for sale on there from members who have properly looked after their cars.

Favourite car I've owned would probably be my Mk2 Toyota MR-2 T-Bar. In contrast to the RX-8, the Toyota was utterly reliable, and when I sold it after about 6 years of ownership with 130,000 miles on the clock it was still unmarked and running beautifully. Great cars, and much better than the Roadster that replaced it IMHO.

I was going to post a few pics, but my internet connection here is really slow and I can't seem to get onto PhotoBucket at the moment. I'll try again later from my hotel.


----------



## bridgeman

Nostalgia driving....had dads Humber sceptre 1966 to learn on then bought for £60 friends 3 box ford pop 100e.in 67

windscreen wipers driven off engine vacuum pump bad enough but 3 speed box in standard H pattern with reverse top left.Parked it nose down on an incline returned and had to reverse out......no surprises.... put it into reverse so I thought but was actually second,...gave it welly to back up the slope,shot forward whilst looking back and did considerable damage to mine and car in front. " Those were the days my friend....."


----------



## Karrusel

bridgeman said:


> Nostalgia driving....had dads Humber sceptre 1966 to learn on then bought for £60 friends 3 box ford pop 100e.in 67
> 
> windscreen wipers driven off engine vacuum pump bad enough but 3 speed box in standard H pattern with reverse top left.Parked it nose down on an incline returned and had to reverse out......no surprises.... put it into reverse so I thought but was actually second,...gave it welly to back up the slope,shot forward whilst looking back and did considerable damage to mine and car in front. " Those were the days my friend....."


 Humber sceptre....was he a civil servant?

If memory serves me correctly, didn't those poxy wipers go slower the faster (well relatively) you went?


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> If memory serves me correctly, didn't those poxy wipers go slower the faster (well relatively) you went?


 They were handy for driving slow in a blizzard, because they went that fast they heated the windscreen. :laughing2dw:

I had a six cylinder petrol Series 3 Land Rover, which you were legally allowed to tow 3.5 tons with. The fuel gauge when doing so was like watching the second hand on your watch.


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> They were handy for driving slow in a blizzard, because they went that fast they heated the windscreen. :laughing2dw:
> 
> I had a six cylinder petrol Series 3 Land Rover, which you were legally allowed to tow 3.5 tons with. The fuel gauge when doing so was like watching the second hand on your watch.


 :thumbsup:

The old man was that tight he wouldn't re-chrome the swivel hubs but was happy to keep pouring oil in & putting on those poxy plastic seals. :bash:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The old man was that tight he wouldn't re-chrome the swivel hubs but was happy to keep pouring oil in & putting on those poxy plastic seals. :bash:


 To tight to buy a couple of gaitors?


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> To tight to buy a couple of gaitors?


 He sure was, Craddock's at Cannock made a fortune out of him, he & John Craddock were constantly taking the p!## out of each other.

Happy day's.

P.S. The old man could peel an orange in his pocket! :yes:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> He sure was, Craddock's at Cannock made a fortune out of him, he & John Craddock were constantly taking the p!## out of each other.
> 
> Happy day's.
> 
> P.S. The old man could peel an orange in his pocket! :yes:


 I used to be able to take a lit cigarette out of mine. :laugh:


----------



## Toddy101

This was my favourite, still regret selling it:





































This is what I currently drive:


----------



## myrolexuk

Davey P said:


> I had an RX-8 for a while a few years ago, and the love affair ended fairly predictably with a catastrophic engine failure at only 50k miles :laughing2dw: Stunning car to drive though, and cheap as chips to buy, but a potential money-pit unfortunately. I made the mistake of buying on impulse, instead of doing my homework and joining the RX-8 Owner's Club first. They've got a friendly forum full of experts offering great advice, and there are always cars for sale on there from members who have properly looked after their cars.
> 
> Favourite car I've owned would probably be my Mk2 Toyota MR-2 T-Bar. In contrast to the RX-8, the Toyota was utterly reliable, and when I sold it after about 6 years of ownership with 130,000 miles on the clock it was still unmarked and running beautifully. Great cars, and much better than the Roadster that replaced it IMHO.
> 
> I was going to post a few pics, but my internet connection here is really slow and I can't seem to get onto PhotoBucket at the moment. I'll try again later from my hotel.


 Yes its inevitably on all i think such a shame really as they spoilt the car and like you say made them worthless i seen a 2009 for around 4k i mean what other sports car can you buy at that age amazing but no good if its another 4k in repairs 

I actually have a massive soft spot tlfor mk2 tt.s i have had 3 already and i just love them and so cheap now.

Only annoyance wer lack of proper back seats but what a great little car not far of porsche looking goes well i had the 197.s and they felt so much quicker. I will probably buy another soon as i get bored quickly and in my budget they are my favourate.

I do love the new cla 45 amg mmmm they say its a bit boring to drive but still i think much sexier then equivalent m4



martinzx said:


> Thanks @Kylewatches the GTO looks very nice. It is about 12 to 14 years ago when I owned the Z & GTO.
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Thanks a lot of money spent on it . Definetly wer one of the best around it was.immaculate to not alot of the gto guys today look after there cars most just worry about how much bhp they have and engine bling. Dont matter that bumpers held together with cable tighs and scuffs and rust. Were the supra boys use to take a lot more care.

He had rear headrests made aswell that really modernised it. Shame as it wer only sold to finance a house otherwise he would of kept forever probably.

Now he has a fn2 1.8 civic.  no longer is driving such pleasure.


----------



## BondandBigM

Of all the American tanks I had this was probably my favourite. Screaming small block and a four speed. Despite what is said it went well and even managed to get round a few corners now and then.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JWM

Nigelp said:


> This '86 928S2
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QUU6qQ


 Love it


----------



## Davey P

Here's my old MR-2 T-Bar - A great car in it's day:










And here's my girlfriend's old MR-2 Roadster - Still a nice car, but I think the previous version was better:










:thumbs_up:


----------



## JWM

My favourite is my current motor a Boxster S 2002. Had it 8 years and love it but there's a problem.

Found out last week the IMS Bearing is failing....Major problem! Nothing for 8 years then that happens


----------



## myrolexuk

Can i just say your all showing your age with all the classic cars popping up



JWM said:


> My favourite is my current motor a Boxster S 2002. Had it 8 years and love it but there's a problem.
> 
> Found out last week the IMS Bearing is failing....Major problem! Nothing for 8 years then that happens


 Reason why i have never had a boxster i feel for you as its not a cheap fix but is a very common issue. I fancied a boxster loads of times but this reason scared me off apparently it were a lot better after 2006 but could still happen. Lucky 8 years i say whats the mileage

I think thats when i bought a s2000 instead. 9000 rpm and all you had to worry about was keeping the oil topped up.


----------



## Barry Mclean

Not sure I have a triumph stag in yellow I have owned it for sixteen years.


----------



## JWM

Kylewatches said:


> Can i just say your all showing your age with all the classic cars popping up
> 
> Reason why i have never had a boxster i feel for you as its not a cheap fix but is a very common issue. I fancied a boxster loads of times but this reason scared me off apparently it were a lot better after 2006 but could still happen. Lucky 8 years i say whats the mileage
> 
> I think thats when i bought a s2000 instead. 9000 rpm and all you had to worry about was keeping the oil topped up.


 It's done 98,000 now. Once it's fixed I'll be getting a new motor but it's been great fun. I'm lucky to have a few contacts involved with Porsche repairs so it's not going to hurt the wallet too much.

Yeah that S2000 is a great motor.


----------



## myrolexuk

JWM said:


> It's done 98,000 now. Once it's fixed I'll be getting a new motor but it's been great fun. I'm lucky to have a few contacts involved with Porsche repairs so it's not going to hurt the wallet too much.
> 
> Yeah that S2000 is a great motor.


 Thats ok i know porshe is supercar prices for parts i may buy one 1day and sell it the week after to say i had one it wouldnt be the first.

My uncle had a new boxster s in black in 2005 i think great car lovely noise .

How do you find it fuel wise ?

Yeh s2000 is great if people ask me how you describe it i say luke a mini f1 racing car.

I did have 350z which was very nice to had a premium feel and nit a bad cabin.


----------



## JWM

myrolexuk said:


> Thats ok i know porshe is supercar prices for parts i may buy one 1day and sell it the week after to say i had one it wouldnt be the first.
> 
> My uncle had a new boxster s in black in 2005 i think great car lovely noise .
> 
> How do you find it fuel wise ?
> 
> Yeh s2000 is great if people ask me how you describe it i say luke a mini f1 racing car.
> 
> I did have 350z which was very nice to had a premium feel and nit a bad cabin.


 I get about 24mpg but it all depends on how you drive etc. You can get 28-30mpg sitting on the motorway.

Regarding price of parts it's really not that expensive it's the labour time with boxster's. Boxster's are relatively affordable to run...treat yourself!


----------



## dodsi

My favourite was probably my first car - BMW 323ci good fun for a first one.

Really like my current Superb for practicality with its masses of space and radar cruise control- it eats miles.


----------



## davethepitch

That bubble car looks ace and I would love have one of them.


----------



## tixntox

This:-



Not my actual car but one very similar. An autobox fluid leak put paid to it eventually as it went to a "specialist" for repair and they fluffed it, replaced it with another leaking one and so badly piddled me off that I ended up selling it as spares or repair! Big mistake!


----------



## Teg62x

Davey P said:


> I had an RX-8 for a while a few years ago, and the love affair ended fairly predictably with a catastrophic engine failure at only 50k miles :laughing2dw: Stunning car to drive though, and cheap as chips to buy, but a potential money-pit unfortunately. I made the mistake of buying on impulse, instead of doing my homework and joining the RX-8 Owner's Club first. They've got a friendly forum full of experts offering great advice, and there are always cars for sale on there from members who have properly looked after their cars.
> 
> Favourite car I've owned would probably be my Mk2 Toyota MR-2 T-Bar. In contrast to the RX-8, the Toyota was utterly reliable, and when I sold it after about 6 years of ownership with 130,000 miles on the clock it was still unmarked and running beautifully. Great cars, and much better than the Roadster that replaced it IMHO.
> 
> I was going to post a few pics, but my internet connection here is really slow and I can't seem to get onto PhotoBucket at the moment. I'll try again later from my hotel.


 I share your MR2 love Dave, I had three! Including V6 conversion from Woods


----------



## robvfr400

So far its my 2004 Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDi elegance (as its the only car I've ever owned). The same engine 1.9 you'll find in some of the audis, vw's.

At 247,000 miles she's doing alright, doesn't burn any oil but a few electronic parts are getting abit knackered.

Mechanics started to pull a face when it turns up for its MOT, not long before hell ban it from his garage XD!

Volvo 850 T-5 is what I'm hoping to go for next, run it and just look after it.


----------



## craig12

gilbern invader 1972


----------



## Service Engineer

Favourite car ? Difficult to choose. Would it be the BMW 300cc Isetta 3 wheeler bubble car or the Heinkel bubble car. Both fun to drive. Maybe it was the Triumph Herald 948cc coupe ? Maybe the Triumph Vitesse Mk1 1600cc straight 6.

No, to be totally honest it has to be the first Morris Mini 850cc I owned. Terrific road holding even with worn out tyres. I had the engine out so often I fitted a fibre-glass front to it. I 'tuned' it using the advice in the Clive Trickey articles in "Cars and Car Conversions" magazine. For an 850 it was stupidly fast but sadly got rear ended making it an even shorter wheel-base vehicle than ever. Definitely my favourite car.

My favourite company car (service engineer vehicle) would be the BMW saloon 2.0 litre 3 series I drove for my last year with the company before I eventually retired aged 66 after 47 years with the same company.


----------



## Say

My very first car was a mini metro until it was written off. Had Vauxhall for years from cavalier, Astra, Carlton, omega, zfira, vectra, Renault ( I know) finally and up to date my favourite BMW X5, love it. Had to have an auto after serious car accident left me disabled but what a car, beautiful to drive and been lucky as it's been fairly trouble free :biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK

Current drive is our Evoque Dynamic Lux but my favourite car will always be my first - a 1965 beige Austin 1100 when I was 17. It gave me my independence plus somewhere to play with the girlfriend! Tip forward the front seats, a shoe under each to keep them up and bags of room in the back! Mind you, I was a lot smaller and more agile back then. I'd probably dislocate a hip nowadays! :laugh:


----------



## ab20000

Had a fair few cars and most will not be everybody's cup of tea. The one I miss the most is my old 1996 imported Honda Integra DC2, great little car, super light, very few mod cons and driver aids - just an amazing handling car with a high revving NA engine with a few minor tweeks.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Cnjm1

Just bought an R5 GT Turbo, very fun indeed.


----------



## martinzx

Had so many it very hard to say, but one of the most memorable for me fun wise was a Toyota MK1 MR2. Mid engined 2 seater rear wheel drive and reliable, so many smiles per mile. Many years ago now, but still stands out!

Thanks Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000

Cnjm1 said:


> Just bought an R5 GT Turbo, very fun indeed.


 Nice. Don't see many around now but great little car. For older hatches French is the way to go IMO


----------



## Robden

Mine has to be a Gold Ford Capri 3 litre S. Stage 2 head, SEV cam and a 'group one carb'. Used to love going through Blackwall and Rotherhithe tunnels. Had to be careful though as I never uprated the suspension or brakes. Irresponsible I know, but I was young and silly then.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I mentioned in the 2010 What Cars Have you Owned thread that I`d owned these...



> *Reliant Regal Van* (I taught myself how to drive in it & only needed 6 `proper lessions to pass my test :smartass: admitedly I had been riding motorcycle outfits for years & had passed my bike test already, BTW the Reliant eventually it failed it`s MOT due to rust :blink: :lol:
> 
> *Lada 1200 *(called Dorothy, it was yellow)
> 
> *Lada Niva*
> 
> *Hyundai Stellar*
> 
> *Lada 1600*
> 
> *Lada 1300 Estate*
> 
> *Volvo 244 DL* it cost Â£250 but I got Â£900 from the insurance when it was written off after being broadsided by a white vanman coming out of a side road
> 
> *Vovlo 244 DL* same chocolate brown as the one above but with a vinyl roof,like the first it cost me Â£250, who says you can`t beat the insurance companies?
> 
> *Metro City* given to me by my ex-wife when she bought a new Peugeot.
> 
> *Rover 213 *
> 
> *Metro City* yeah I know but it was cheap & I got more then I paid for it in trade for my present car :yes:
> 
> *Daewoo Matiz 800cc* owned from new in 2001 & still in my possession. It does everything I need it to do including taking me to Scotland last year. It has never let me down & I have no intention of replacing it in the forseeable future


 To me cars are just a means of transport & humble though the Matty may be it continues to serve me well & is my favourite :biggrin:


----------



## yokel

Cars are a labour of love for me -- and I am very happy indeed with my current collection.










And, the fastest to 60mph is by far the cheapest to insure :tongue:


----------



## DJH584

The best economical car I owned was a 1987 Mercedes 190 saloon. It had the 2.0 litre engine and fuel was fed to the engine via a carburettor rather than fuel injection.

I did a trip which covered 256 miles from my home to my parents home in 1998. I had about five miles to do before I reached the motorway and then it was a case of sitting back whilst the car cruised in fifth gear - just over 2000 rpm at 70 mph. Once off the motorway system, I had another five miles to go to my parents house and en route, with about another mile to go, I topped up the fuel tank. It took 18 litres of 4 star petrol to fill up so the average mpg was just over 64 mpg. This was all courtesy of Mercedes fitting a higher ratio 5th gear in the box compared to other manufacturers. When I completed the journey, I felt just as fresh getting out of the car as when I got in it.

The following year it was quite a warm spring and I was getting divorced. The mileage on the car was now approaching 100K. As I was driving along a road and accelerated, I noticed a plume of blue smoke coming from the back, so I took it in to an independent that I used for its servicing. Diagnosis - worn valve seals i.e. quite a major expense despite my Indy looking at the feasibility of replacing the seals WITHOUT removing the head. Never knew the end result of that as, when the weather got cooler, the Mercedes got traded in for an Audi 80 auto. Never again will I have an Audi as they missed a trick when it comes to fuel economy.

That Mercedes was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## johnbaz

I quite liked this old fella, 2.6l straight six with a twin choke carb as big as a bucket almost!!










This 1.1l mk1 Escort was my first car, It was made in 1970 and had drum brakes all round- Totally ineffective, I bought a scrap 1.3l and removed the front suspension legs complete with disc brakes and it made all the difference!, No Servo but the brakes were smashing after :thumbsup:

I also repainted it in my mums back yard, Top was a very dark red, Bottom was anthracite, My brother painted a mural on the boot lid for me by airbrush, It was a pic from a single sleeve of a record by Jim Steinman, Can't remember the name of the record but it was a fella with angel wings standing up in the clouds clutching a guitar with a couple of girls holding his legs!! :laugh: 
The great thing about the old Fords, You could do everything yourself without the need of employing some computer geek to hook it up to see what's causing the problems!!










My fave was either the Humber Hawk or the Sunbeam Alpine, Wouldm't be able to make my mind up but the Hawk was smashed when a lad in a mk1 Escort hit us head on doing around 60mph, We were doing around 40mph, The wife ended up in intensive care for three weeks with a ruptured liver, It was only 50-50 that she would survive!

The Sunbeam was hit in the rear by a bloke in a van, I only had third party insureance at the time and never got it repaired 

This is the only pic I have of the Hawk, It's a double exposure!! :huh:










The Alpine.










Sorry about the rubbish pics, Some were taken with a Polaroid land camera that develops themselves but they fade over the years!!

John


----------



## BondandBigM

johnbaz said:


> I quite liked this old fella, 2.6l straight six with a twin choke carb as big as a bucket almost!!
> 
> 
> 
> This 1.1l mk1 Escort was my first car, It was made in 1970 and had drum brakes all round- Totally ineffective, I bought a scrap 1.3l and removed the front suspension legs complete with disc brakes and it made all the difference!, No Servo but the brakes were smashing after :thumbsup:
> 
> I also repainted it in my mums back yard, Top was a very dark red, Bottom was anthracite, My brother painted a mural on the boot lid for me by airbrush, It was a pic from a single sleeve of a record by Jim Steinman, Can't remember the name of the record but it was a fella with angel wings standing up in the clouds clutching a guitar with a couple of girls holding his legs!! :laugh:
> The great thing about the old Fords, You could do everything yourself without the need of employing some computer geek to hook it up to see what's causing the problems!!
> 
> 
> 
> My fave was either the Humber Hawk or the Sunbeam Alpine, Wouldm't be able to make my mind up but the Hawk was smashed when a lad in a mk1 Escort hit us head on doing around 60mph, We were doing around 40mph, The wife ended up in intensive care for three weeks with a ruptured liver, It was only 50-50 that she would survive!
> 
> The Sunbeam was hit in the rear by a bloke in a van, I only had third party insureance at the time and never got it repaired
> 
> This is the only pic I have of the Hawk, It's a double exposure!! :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the rubbish pics, Some were taken with a Polaroid land camera that develops themselves but they fade over the years!!
> 
> John


 You're right about the old Fords, a couple of spanners and a pair of molegrips and you could fix it.

:laugh: :laugh:

I had an old Z Cars Zephyr with a 289ci V8 and top loader box transplanted into it from a crashed Sunbeam Tiger.

It made loads of noise and was a bit of a death trap. You wouldn't get away with it these days.

:biggrin:


----------



## Caller.

The current one. Beats most flooding, tough as old boots, weighing 2.5 tonne, great acceleration and cruises all day long when needed at, well let's just say, above the actual speed limit and because of the height, enables me to see the mayhem of Thai driving from a nice vantage point, unless I am in a convoy of similar vehicles.


----------



## Montybaber

I have had quite a few cars but always missed my old XR3i's, on paper quite slow compared to newer cars but the older hot hatches felt like an event to drive as well as feeling special in comparison to the standard model Escort/Golf etc

Happened across an Abarth 500 last year and it bought back all the memories, a proper old school hot hatch! noisy, a bit crashy, nothing special on paper but something about it that puts a smile on your face, a real event to drive

upgrades to a new one a month ago, a 695 XSR Yamaha LE, cracking cars! the Akrapovic exhaust sounds amazing and I love driving it, again it is only 165bhp and 0-60 in around 7secs but doing 70mph in it feels more like 100 which nowadays is a really good thing

Joined the owners club and enjoying the Abarth scene very much


----------



## BondandBigM

Montybaber said:


> I have had quite a few cars but always missed my old XR3i's, on paper quite slow compared to newer cars but the older hot hatches felt like an event to drive as well as feeling special in comparison to the standard model Escort/Golf etc
> 
> Happened across an Abarth 500 last year and it bought back all the memories, a proper old school hot hatch! noisy, a bit crashy, nothing special on paper but something about it that puts a smile on your face, a real event to drive
> 
> upgrades to a new one a month ago, a 695 XSR Yamaha LE, cracking cars! the Akrapovic exhaust sounds amazing and I love driving it, again it is only 165bhp and 0-60 in around 7secs but doing 70mph in it feels more like 100 which nowadays is a really good thing
> 
> Joined the owners club and enjoying the Abarth scene very much


 You need to pay Romeo a visit for a bit more pep although the price is a bit eyewatering at getting on for £50K

:laugh: :laugh:

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/244-hp-abarth-500-cinquone-corsa-by-romeo-ferraris-is-mighty-impressive-photo-gallery-89988.html

Just as an asides are those Akrapovic exhaust cans road legal ???? There is one in our carpark at work and it sounds way to loud for the Plods to ignore.


----------



## Montybaber

BondandBigM said:


> You need to pay Romeo a visit for a bit more pep although the price is a bit eyewatering at getting on for £50K
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> https://www.autoevolution.com/news/244-hp-abarth-500-cinquone-corsa-by-romeo-ferraris-is-mighty-impressive-photo-gallery-89988.html
> 
> Just as an asides are those Akrapovic exhaust cans road legal ???? There is one in our carpark at work and it sounds way to loud for the Plods to ignore.


 I wondered this myself after I heard it  but as it is sold as standard so I assume so

It is actually much louder in sport mode (there is a valve that opens) so I assume that helps

The only difference (power wise) between the XSR and the 180 bhp comp model is the map, for a very modest outlay there are companies that will easily achieve 200bhp with a simple remap

To be honest when you drive it with some enthusiasm you dont need much more power, it is pretty impressive standard (and keeps warranty valid)


----------



## Bcasecollector

My favorite car I have owned would probably be my 1970 Plymouth GTX.


----------



## BlueKnight

1980 924 with Oettinger package when I resided in Germany.

And my current favorite, 2017 F48 M-Sport.


----------



## chris l

mine was a VW Type 181

The one that looks like a Kubelwagen....


----------



## dapper

Gone now, but I enjoyed this 2CV for twenty-odd years...


----------



## Nigelp

like girl friends i've loved them all all wonderful until they break down or rust up.


----------



## pauluspaolo

No definite favourite over the years but I have a fondness for all of these (in no particular order) & would love to own all of these again (except for the Marina!):

Reliant SS1 - my current "silly" car, externally standard(ish) but actually much modified with a more powerful engine, uprated brakes, adjustable suspension, polyurethane bushes etc. It's a hoot to drive  









Micra 1.3GX - mildly modified with a 30mm drop (shorter springs, standard shocks), strutbrace & slightly fatter alloys - surprisingly nippy & much more chuckable with the mods (bit wobbly without), was extremely reliable & brilliant in the snow.









Midas Bronze mini based kit car - owned for some years as my only car, great fun to drive, surprisingly practical & pretty quick once I changed the original 1000cc A series engine for a 1275A+. Needed a fair bit of upkeep (greasing suspension etc) but I loved it really :clap: 









Astra 2.2sri - well built, reliable, good handling, huge boot & fast. Ultimately though it was a little bland (especially the interior) - was a good car though.









Lancia Delta HF Turbo - fast & fragile best sums it up. An absolute hoot to drive when it wasn't going wrong (which was rare) - inevitably I sold it due to rust problems & the constant expense. I miss it though  









Ford Bronco 2.9V6 - Utterly ridiculous! Was left hand drive & the biggest car (both engine wise & physical size wise) I've ever owned, it was probably the slowest & wasn't particularly roomy inside either (only 4 seats). Didn't keep it long but did like it - I eventually swapped it for a poverty spec Peugeot 106 which I sold for more than I'd bought the Bronco for.... :swoon: 









Audi Quattro 2.2 - I know it's not the angular 80's original but it was a fantastic car - lots of grunt, 5 cylinder engine sounded like a V8 & it had 4 wheel drive to boot - I'd love another. Eventually it went wrong & no one knew what was wrong with it (pre-OBD) - hence I sold it for a pittance  









Honourable mentions: I don't have a photo of these I'm afraid but my very first car was a Morris Marina 1800 - bit of a change after learning to drive in my Dad's Lancia Delta (1.5). I hated it & after discovering that most of it was filler I p/x'ed for a 1981 Toyota Celica (4 rectangular headlights) 1600ST. I loved this car every bit as much as I hated the Marina. It started a thing for me & Celica's as I owned 3 of them one after the other: the original 1600 + 2 Celica GT's both of which had 2 litre twin cam's under the bonnet - great engines in a good car. One of the GT's was a complete dog whilst the other was a peach & very nice car indeed. I'll have another of these to go with the Quattro & SS1 please :clap:


----------



## Nigelp

Romantically a gold Jag XJS I owned. I woke up with a flat battery, the lass I was with had switched the heated seat on with her knee...objectively my S550 AMG. Subjectively and reminiscently my 928'S2


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Forget all those cars with the flash self closing boot lid....... :laugh:


----------



## Cyclops930

Favourite car thats a tough one. Being old I have owned loads if cars.

Daimler double six V12 so smooth and powerful. You could actually see the fuel gauge going down.

Porsche 928 S2.

Porsche 911 2.4ltr Targa which some old woman ran into and wrote off.

Going to go with my 911 Turbo with G50 gearbox, the last of the proper air cooled Turbos.
























Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob.B

Cyclops930 said:


> Favourite car thats a tough one. Being old I have owned loads if cars.
> 
> Daimler double six V12 so smooth and powerful. You could actually see the fuel gauge going down.
> 
> Porsche 928 S2.
> 
> Porsche 911 2.4ltr Targa which some old woman ran into and wrote off.
> 
> Going to go with my 911 Turbo with G50 gearbox, the last of the proper air cooled Turbos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


 What a car...


----------



## Rob.B

These are mine from the last 10 years... Audi S3



Porsche Boxster 

Audi RS4 

My pride and joy Porsche 911 Turbo with my daily driver little Smarty Pants


----------



## Nigelp

SBryantgb said:


> A series 2 XJ6. It wasn't the best car I have ever own, but I remember it with the fondest memories :yes: . At the time I was 21yrs old and the Jag 10. It took me all over the country. Lasted two years then failed MOT so I moved it on and bought another :thumbsup:


 where are you steve btw? i know ive been absent but like a bad apple i keep turning up you've vanished!


----------

